# Scratching to the point of bleeding!



## Skyebird03 (Apr 29, 2012)

My mare ended up with scabs like this last year and my gelding this year. I had gone trail riding with a friend last summer. The next day my friend called and told me her mares legs were covered in swollen bloody scabs that itched. At the time my horse didnt show anything like this. About two weeks later i took my mare riding somewhere else. the next day she was covered in the same swollen bloody scabs. I called the vet and she said they were bug bites but she didnt say what type of bug it was. We had to wash her legs with betadine twice a day for almost two weeks. I also used an anti itch medication from the local farm store to keep her form chewing and rubbing herself raw. My gelding ended up with the same bug bites this year..just a couple weeks ago. We are treating him the same way. I'm not saying that is what your horse has..but maybe? since she is out on pasture all the time. The bugs are bad and just getting worse because of the string of mild winters we have been having. Your main worry until a vet comes is going to be infection. Keep them clean and continue to use the anti itch to help keep her from rubbing them raw. My horses never had them on their faces. It was just covering their legs and bellys. 

Keep us posted. I would like to know what your vet says!


----------



## Skyebird03 (Apr 29, 2012)

I had heard of sweet itch but never had to deal with it. Its caused by bugs...huh...the little ba$tards. 

See what I learn with a little google? maybe these are the same bugs that caused my horses problems...but again they were only on the legs


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

it could be the same thing. but maybe she's just so sensitive to the bug bites because our four other horses are abo****ely fine. tomorrow morning i'm going into town to take my sis's hrose to the chiro, praying its not a strained tendion, and then i'll go by our vet with the pictures. 
i'm also looking into a fly sheet for her belly for when she's in the pasture. but they're crazy expensive, but growing up in the family i did we'll just make it ourselves, which will let us be able to make it specifically for my horse  

another thought, she used to be fine being sprayed, she's alway been my rock solid girl even when she was younger. born bomb proof! (i mean i took those pictures while laying under her, thats how awesome a three yr old she is, she trusts me and its my responsibility to keep her safe and healthy) but this summer she would freak out when i went to fly spray her, she's gotten better if i start from the feet and go up, but do you think there's a chance the spray is also irritating her? this was before she had any scabs.

my dad has suggested using used motor oil, which we had to do on a dog that would go crazy itching, scratch all his fur off and then rub along the side of the house, leaving a trail of blood it was so bad. so my dad would dab the oil on him and it just soothed him right down. and its safe, the used oil is carbon based. so i'll talk to the vet tomorrow, and hopefully if it comes to that it will help heal this, and the sheet will help prevent it from happening again.

my poor girl, she just can't win  one thing after another.

but please have my sis's gelding in ya'lls prayers, he's been through a rough life as well, and its hard to slow him down even when he's hurt. and penning him just gets him worked up. hopefully he's just sore and nothing is torn, pulled, or strained.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are going to make or buy a fly sheet - get the one with the under belly and tail coverings. 

I just pulled these off Dover, as the first ones I found - pay no attention to the price tags, you can get them much cheaper. 

But you want one like this

Weatherbeeta Airflow Standard Neck Fly Sheet | Dover Saddlery

not like this

Basic Turnout Fly Sheet | Dover Saddlery


Also I love this product - my horse had barely any tail left because of sweet itch until I started feeding this - now the flies barely bother him. TSC sells it. 

<B>ANIHIST GRANULES(AniMed)</B>, Antihistamine+AntiHist Granules


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

AlexS said:


> If you are going to make or buy a fly sheet - get the one with the under belly and tail coverings.
> 
> I just pulled these off Dover, as the first ones I found - pay no attention to the price tags, you can get them much cheaper.
> 
> ...


 
well she doesn't need a full fly sheet, i was talking about one that just covers the belly area, her sides and tail are fine. so pretty much like the belly ones that you can either ride in or just have alone for pasture.

like this 
Cashel Quiet Ride Belly Guard - Horse.com

seems simple enough to make right? i've already had to modify anf repair a winter blanket, so i've got left over material for the straps, just need to make sure to find the perfect thing for the mesh


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

had her checked out by the vet. they gave me more azium powder to start helping with the itching right away and also an anti histamin(?) to mix in her food twice a day. basically she is just super sensitive to bug bites. im getting her a mask today and looking at the prices of the sheets w/ belly guards at the store. but may end up getting one off of horse.com. my concern is the heat? we've been getting high 80s low 90s and she doesnt go in a stall and is one of the darker horses. i dont want her to overheat!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Kool Coat Airstream Combo UV Fly Sheet - Horse.com

I saw one with a belly strap in one of my magazines. But they are supposed to keep the horse cooler than if they didn't have a sheet.


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

i actually talked with the vet about it, and he said it would actually be better if i didn't get a sheet because they can overheat the horses, at least most that arn't an arm and a leg. i went by the farm and ranch store and i got some SWAT ointment to put around her wounds to keep the flies away, and i picked up a mask for both her and our older TB. i also found some fly repelent, 'Equi-Spot, spot-on fly control' and its pretty much like frontline plus, for dogs and cats. you put it on their back, lower legs and at the base of the forelock, its supposed to last for 2 weeks, but we'll see. if anything this will keep the flies off her until her belly heals up and i can use fly spray on her again. i just need to make sure she is COVERED and GOOD! the lady at the store was actually telling me about a really good fly spray Parona (?) (like the fish) lasts four days. but she was also saying that QH tend to be sensitive to fly bites. like how our Cairns (dogs) tend to be allergic to fea bites.


but she has Azium to get the process started and Tri-Hist Granules to help with the itching.

i just need to get her healed up and know now that i need to keep an eye on this so it doesn't get this bad again, and hopefully not at all again.

pictures of her and the old man 
We have BLINDFOLDED THE HORSES!!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

My mare also LOVES scratching herself till she bleeds. Last summer she actually scarred her own patootie because she scratched so hard.

In my girl's case, the things that really help her are getting regular baths during the summer (I find that she gets itchy about week 2.5 after a bath so I try to give her a bath with Tea Tree oil shampoo every 2 weeks, or sooner if I can), cleaning her udder super thoroughly during those baths, and using SWAT fly ointment.
I had never tried SWAT before this summer but after Lacey had started scratching all the fur off her butt again, I had to try. I've found that a line from her chest, down her belly - stopping right before her udders, works fantastic. I also put some on her ears and on her cheeks. It seems to keep all the nasties off for 3 days, then re-application is needed.

I use a plastic bag to apply it because the warning label is super intense but yeah, it works great! And it was pretty cheap - $8 for a little bottle that looks like it'll last for quite some time.

Here's a picture of her butt after she "damaged" it - that gray line is where her fur grew back in dark gray (it's apparently going to re-gray there!). She was starting to rub again this year but after I started using SWAT, all rubbing stopped! It was rather miraculous. :lol:













Wow, just kidding. Shows you how well I read! I just re-read your previous post, OP, and I see that you already are using SWAT. Keep up the great work! :rofl:


----------



## Skyebird03 (Apr 29, 2012)

I useare Parahna on my horses. Its amazing. Flys die on contact. Stinks to high heaven but works so well! Its like $15 a bottle and well worth it. If you get the oil based kind, which is what I use, make sure you don't put it on under any of her tack when you ride. Tack her up then spray.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

@ wallaby
ha no problem i am glad to know that it worked for your mare. i do have med tea tree shampoo and also tea tree med spray. its absorbine brand. found it on horse.com. i usually dont like to bathe a horse too often because it can dry them out. but in my mare's and your's case they probably need it. as long as its with the right shampoo. what shampoo did you use on your girl?
and all our horse just got their 'special' places cleaned with Excalaber sheath cleaner. now i know to keep an eye on her specifically. my sis's gelding has more pink skin down there so he has to be cleaned about every 3months instead of the usual 6. i may have to do the same for her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

Skyebird03 said:


> I useare Parahna on my horses. Its amazing. Flys die on contact. Stinks to high heaven but works so well! Its like $15 a bottle and well worth it. If you get the oil based kind, which is what I use, make sure you don't put it on under any of her tack when you ride. Tack her up then spray.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


where do you buy it and how long does it last? 
i put swat around her belly wounds but she ended up scratching it off  ill just try to keep med on the wounds and swat around them as best i can while i wait for the ant hist granules to kick in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

WyomingSissy said:


> where do you buy it and how long does it last?
> i put swat around her belly wounds but she ended up scratching it off  ill just try to keep med on the wounds and swat around them as best i can while i wait for the ant hist granules to kick in
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can put the Swat right on the wounds.


----------



## Skyebird03 (Apr 29, 2012)

WyomingSissy said:


> where do you buy it and how long does it last?
> i put swat around her belly wounds but she ended up scratching it off  ill just try to keep med on the wounds and swat around them as best i can while i wait for the ant hist granules to kick in
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can get parahna fly sray at any local farm store. I get it at rural king. I know tractor supply co sells it also. Our local tack stores sell it also. Its in a yellow bottle with a black srayer on it. It seems to keep my horses comfortable for about 48 hours in this heat. It lasts longer when its cooler and they aren't sweating
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

natisha said:


> You can put the Swat right on the wounds.


i thought it said that on the label. but when i asked the vet techs they said to put it around instead of on. ill try on the wounds! thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

Skyebird03 said:


> You can get parahna fly sray at any local farm store. I get it at rural king. I know tractor supply co sells it also. Our local tack stores sell it also. Its in a yellow bottle with a black srayer on it. It seems to keep my horses comfortable for about 48 hours in this heat. It lasts longer when its cooler and they aren't sweating
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


all ive got is a murdochs. ill check next time im in town. but the biggest issue right now is i cant spray it on her belly until the wounds close. but she keeps scratching. but im sure it will get better as the oral meds start working and she leaves it alone. then i can keep spray on her and prevent it from happening  thats my plan. definately going to get the parahna spray. it sounds like it really works well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I hate parana spray. Doesn't last more than five seconds. Each spray will work differently with each horses oils on their skin. You may have to try a few. I use wipe II works best for my mare. And put swat in a thick layer over wounds that stuff is awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

actually ya'll i re-read the label, and it says not to apply directly to open wounds, the put it around them. so i'm gonna go with the label and the vet  she seems to be sensitive to alot of stuff, so better safe than sorry


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

WyomingSissy said:


> actually ya'll i re-read the label, and it says not to apply directly to open wounds, the put it around them. so i'm gonna go with the label and the vet  she seems to be sensitive to alot of stuff, so better safe than sorry


That's strange. Here is a use label.

Fly Repellent Ointment for Horses & Other Equines: SWAT Fly Repellent for wounds and sores


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

If the SWAT is coming off, try to find some War Paint. You'll find it in a deodorant shaped container that you have to twist to extrude the product. It is much thicker and stickier than SWAT and stays on several days. Doesn't have the smell that SWAT does either.


----------



## Skyebird03 (Apr 29, 2012)

You could also try Wonder Dust. It comes out in kind of a spray powder form. YOu can put it right on the wounds and you wont have big globs of cream and paste for her to rub off


----------



## TrishM (Aug 3, 2012)

Our mare has the same thing. We're in Central Florida, and, she's a new mare for us. And, oh my....she was scratching on anything and everything she could find. We use Pyranha (switching between Oil and Water based). And, yep...it just doesn't last long enough, and, doesn't do anything to help with the "Itchiness" brought on by the midges (gnats), and, fly bites. Her vet recommended deworming on a 3-week interval with Ivermectin. We used plain Ivermectin for Round 1. Then, Equimax for the next two rounds. While that "might" have helped for any internal parasites that might have been causing her Itchiness (ie. Neck Threadworms from Midges), we believe it was putting her on BugCheck daily (an all natural product that will make their skin less Appealing for the bugs to bite. they'll still land, but more often than not, won't BITE!). Love this product. There are several out there (BuggZo, and, SmartPaks Bug Off). So, while we started seeing huge improvements....still didn't have it where we thought it was under control. She's at a training facility now, and, the itchies go on. It's now Hot Rainy Late July/early August in Florida. She's scratched the edges of her ears raw. We called in their barns vet, who recommended an antihistamine. We've got her now on BugCheck (which she highly praised for above mentioned reasons), and, HistAll (since she doesn't have any coughing/sneezing), and, did a 4-day round of Dex 10mg. She's been on the Histall for 2 weeks. Just finished the Dex round yesterday. That was last resort since we didn't "want" to use the Dex...but facing her miserableness and our vets reassurance that for her, the risk of laminitis was very low using a low-dosage powder form of the Dex. That seemed to have taken the "edge" off of the itchiness. She wears a fly-mask with ears. And, we use shampoos as natural as we can get. Using Fly Sprays all the time is not just a pain for us, but, I would imagine that constant barrage of insecticide on their skin can't be all that great either. 

Love that BugCheck contains garlic, and, all natural ingredients. And, she doesn't "reek of garlic". 

As always....when in doubt....CHECK WITH YOUR VET. I'm just adding what we did, and, besides the BugCheck, am not attempting to diagnose or prescrib. Hope that this might help in conversation with your Vet and/or your own research conclusions.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Cortisone cream from a dollar store may help also.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I just put Jack on TriHist (which my vet warned me has about 50% efficacy) and EquiSpot. The ES is doing more for him than anything else. He had a lot of itching under his throatlatch, and I was afraid he'd try to scratch himself on the wrong thing. Haven't noticed any decrease in his sweating, but I'm still watching for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

